# Top 10 sản phẩm dầu gội khô dành cho tóc nhuộm



## MoonLight (13/8/18)

Với 10 sản phẩm dầu gội khô này, bạn sẽ không còn nỗi lo tóc xuống màu vì phải gội đầu thường xuyên.

Gội đầu thường xuyên chưa chắc đã tốt mà còn có thể làm tóc hư tổn. Nhất là với mái tóc nhuộm, sợi tóc thường yếu và dễ gãy hơn. Các chất làm sạch trong dầu gội truyền thống có thể làm màu nhuộm phai nhạt dần. Chính vì vậy, sử dụng dầu gội khô là giải pháp hàng đầu cho tóc nhuộm thêm bền màu, rực rỡ.

Đến đây, bạn đã biết sản phẩm dầu gội khô nào cho mình chưa? Nếu câu trả lời là chưa thì hãy cùng chúng tôi tham khảo bài viết nhé!

*1. BED HEAD BY TIGI – OH BEE HIVE! MATTE DRY SHAMPOO*
Nổi tiếng với các dòng sản phẩm chuyên biệt cho tóc nhuộm, TIGI cũng không nằm ngoài xu hướng ra mắt dầu gội khô. Oh Bee Hive! chứa thành phần chính là bột ngô siêu mịn có khả năng thấm hút dầu thừa mà không làm hư tổn sợi tóc. Bên cạnh đó, công nghệ Refractive Index Matching được áp dụng, giúp ngăn ngừa sản phẩm không để lại các mảng trắng xóa trên mái tóc.




*2. BATISTE – ORIGINAL DRY SHAMPOO*
Là một trong những sản phẩm dầu gội khô có mặt sớm nhất, Batiste Original vẫn là cái tên không thể thay thế trong lòng nhiều chị em. Công thức chứa tinh bột gạo giúp loại bỏ dầu thừa, đồng thời mái tóc sẽ trở nên bồng bềnh hơn ngay tức khắc. Trong số các khách hàng thân thiết của Batiste, nhiều người chia sẻ rằng sản phẩm này là “vật bất ly thân” sau những buổi tập gym và ngày Hè nóng bức.




*3. OUAI – DRY SHAMPOO FOAM*
Dầu gội khô dạng bọt là sản phẩm đi tiên phong đến từ thương hiệu OUAI. Thành phần chất khoáng từ núi lửa, bột tinh không màu trong kết cấu dạng bọt giúp làm sạch tóc nhanh chóng mà hoàn toàn không để lại vệt trắng. Các nàng có tóc tối màu có thể cân nhắc ngay sản phẩm này nhé!




*4. DOVE – INVIGORATING DRY SHAMPOO*
Dove Invigorating Dry Shampoo là sản phẩm dầu gội khô được Dove nghiên cứu, phát triển dành cho tóc hư tổn. Bên cạnh khả năng làm sạch tóc tức thì, sản phẩm có mùi thơm dịu nhẹ, tươi mát và có thể sự dụng trên tóc sạch để tạo kiểu.




*5. KERATIN COMPLEX – VOLUMIZING DRY SHAMPOO LIFT POWDER*
Dầu gội khô của Keratin Complex gợi người ta nhớ đến những hộp phấn phủ với cây cọ đi kèm. Khác với các sản phẩm, Volumizing Dry Shampoo Lift Powder có tới ba lựa chọn là ba tông màu phấn khác nhau, phù hợp với mái tóc nhuộm của bạn.




*6. KLORANE – GENTLE DRY SHAMPOO*
Cứ mỗi 9 giây trôi qua thì lại có một chai dầu gội khô của Klorane được bán ra trên thế giới. Điều này thể hiện uy tín lâu năm của sản phẩm. Với thành phần chính là tinh bột ngô, tinh bột gạo siêu mịn, Klorane Gentle Dry Shampoo loại bỏ dầu thừa, bụi bẩn và mùi khó chịu hình thành trong ngày hè nóng bức.




*7. LIVING PROOF – PERFECT HAIR DAY DRY SHAMPOO*
Dầu gội khô Perfect Hair Day của Living Proof chứa công nghệ phân tử siêu nhỏ OFPMA giúp loại bỏ nhanh chóng dầu thừa, độ ẩm và mùi trên tóc. Đồng thời trả lại độ bồng bềnh, mượt mà của mái tóc như khi vừa mới gội.




*8. LUSH – NO DROUGHT DRY SHAMPOO*
Thoạt nhìn, bạn sẽ nghĩ dầu gội khô của LUSH là một lọ phấn rôm. Tuy nhiên, sản phẩm này là sự hòa trộn giữa thành phần chính là tinh bột ngô và các tinh dầu thiên nhiên chiết xuất từ chanh, bưởi. Không những hiệu quả, LUSH còn khắc phục nhược điểm của chai xịt aerosol là khó mang theo khi đi du lịch.




*9. ELIZABETH AND JAMES – NIRVANA WHITE DRY SHAMPOO*
Dầu gội khô của Elizabeth and James được mệnh danh là “nước hoa cho tóc” với hương thơm trứ danh Nirvana White. Tuy nhiên, không vì thế mà sản phẩm được phép “bỏ quên” nhiệm vụ làm sạch. Tinh bột gạo tự nhiên có vai trò hút đi dầu thừa và ẩm nhanh chóng, kết hợp với chiết xuất rễ hoa hồng cùng với vitamin B cho tóc thêm bóng khỏe hơn.




*10. AMIKA – PERK UP DRY SHAMPOO*
Hoàn toàn không chứa phấn talc và kim loại nhôm, sản phẩm Amika Perk Up Dry Shampoo giúp làm sạch hoàn toàn bằng thành phần tinh bột gạo tự nhiên. Bên cạnh đó, sản phẩm không có màu phù hợp với tất cả các màu tóc nhuộm.




_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------

